

Ask HN: What is the estimated value of a job posting on the front page? - Bluem00

If YC auctioned off a one time ability for a non-YC company to place a job advertisement on the front page, what do you think it would go for? 
Assume it would have the same behavior as the job postings put up by YC companies, and that this was only done once.
======
Bluem00
I'll start things off. When I've used recruiting firms, they get something
between 15-30% of the first year salary of a successful hire. I have the
conceit that you'd get better applicants via the HN ad than a recruiting firm,
so I'll value a successful placement at $30k. On the other hand, a job listing
on a jobs site could be as little as $100, but this low cost would be due to a
lower quality of skill in the applicants and a lower chance of actually making
a hire. I'll swag the chance of actually making a hire due to the post at 1/3,
so I'd say the final auction price would be $10k.

